# Danica and her........



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Brittney has arrived! We have been waiting and our little one is finally here! 

Danica

[attachment=58307anica.JPG]

Brittney

[attachment=58308:Brittney.JPG]

Danica and Brittney

[attachment=58309anica_a...ittney_2.JPG]

Danica says Brittney you come one paw closer and you are toast!

[attachment=58310anica_a...ittney_3.JPG]

Thanks for looking!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG Did you get another Angel???!!! Where have I been? :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations!!! She's a doll! 

p.s.: Is she sisters with the other two new angels today? Did they all turn 12 weeks yesterday? LOL


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG ... she is soooooo beautiful!!!! Gosh, I cannot wait to get my baby!! You are so lucky!!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Precious. Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

They are very sweet together, you sure kept that a big secret. But definately a good one.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 12 2009, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850475


> OMG Did you get another Angel???!!! Where have I been? :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations!!! She's a doll!
> 
> p.s.: Is she sisters with the other two new angels today? Did they all turn 12 weeks yesterday? LOL[/B]



You don't miss a thing! Yes, she is an Angel. Yes, she is a sister of Lexi and Lilly. She also has the same mother as Casanova! When I saw Casanova and how beautiful he is, I wanted to have at least one of the parents the same as Casanova's. 

When I put a deposit down last year, I made the deposit for two girls. However, I wanted them a few months apart. I wanted to give each one a chance to be a baby without the other one taking up the spotlight. Danica turned 6 months on Nov. 8th and Brittney turned 3 months on Nov. 8th. 

I didn't tell anyone about my other baby in waiting. I just wanted to wait until I had her to introduce her. 

They seem to be doing really great together but it takes close supervision at all times.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ksm @ Nov 12 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850481


> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 12 2009, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850475





> OMG Did you get another Angel???!!! Where have I been? :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations!!! She's a doll!
> 
> p.s.: Is she sisters with the other two new angels today? Did they all turn 12 weeks yesterday? LOL[/B]



You don't miss a thing! Yes, she is an Angel. Yes, she is a sister of Lexi and Lilly. She also has the same mother as Casanova! When I saw Casanova and how beautiful he is, I wanted to have at least one of the parents the same as Casanova's. 

When I put a deposit down last year, I made the deposit for two girls. However, I wanted them a few months apart. I wanted to give each one a chance to be a baby without the other one taking up the spotlight. Danica turned 6 months on Nov. 8th and Brittney turned 3 months on Nov. 8th. 

I didn't tell anyone about my other baby in waiting. I just wanted to wait until I had her to introduce her. 

They seem to be doing really great together but it takes close supervision at all times.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wowowowow!!!!!! I'm soooo excited and happy for you!!!! That's such a sweet compliment. Your new baby is such a doll. :wub: :wub: :wub: I've never seen Candy, but I can see the resemblance between Casanova and Brittney. Brittney is a great name, by the way. I just hope she doesn't have the "lungs" of Casanova and Lexi. :HistericalSmiley: Congrats again! You must be in heaven having two angels kiss you to no end all day long...Sigh.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

That is so nice that we are going to have three sisters right here on SM and half brother Cassanova could it be any better than that to watch them all grow up. :cheer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness she is gorgeous, Wow! all these new babies. What a surprise. I just love the little bed you have for her too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 12 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850486


> That is so nice that we are going to have three sisters right here on SM and half brother Cassanova could it be any better than that to watch them all grow up. :cheer:[/B]


Hey,Rain and Cassanova have the same Father, so they are half brother and sister!!!

Your babies are adorable, so tiny and precious. I love the little girly pink bows in their hair~~I think I just want to snuggle with them. Bonnie has taken over this forum completely!!! How many babies are on here from her? It is astronomical!!!! I am loving it~~~ :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh My God!!!
Both your babies are 2 of the cutest maltese I have ever seen!!

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh, yet another full sister to watch grow up!!! Congrats Karen, she's beautiful :wub: :wub: so does she have the lungs of Cassanova and lexi?


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

oh wow.she is a doll baby.so adorable.you have 2 gorgeous girls.congrats. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karen :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Oh are you blessed with Angels. Those photos are to die for they're so adorable. And the last one with "the look" LOL shows just how tiny they are next to your hand. Congratulations and you do get the award as best secret keeper


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

They are both gorgeous! :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They look like two little fluffballs! I love them


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, 2 beautiful girls. Congratulations.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! She is very pretty.

Tina


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, both your babies are just so beautiful.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They are both little doll babies. :wub:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats on having 2 angels!! She is adorable


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

SO ADORABLE!!! They are so cute together! LOL - that look on Danica's face is priceless!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WooHoo!!! Congrats!!! Hey, I guess Ava is related to your girls too......umm, I think her and Casanova have the same father.....I think...so we've got a whole family right here on SM. Cool.


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

OHMYGOSH - What BEAUTIFUL girls!!! Britney is PRECIOUS! Congrats! Thank you for sharing your adorable pictures!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Both Danica and Brittney are beautiful!! :wub: :wub: I love the picture with both of them tilting their heads ... so sweet! :wub: :wub: And, the last picture is precious, too! :wub: :wub: But, then, all the pictures are great!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congrats. The girls are beautiful


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my :cloud9: what sweethearts (both of your babies) Congrats on the arrival of Brittney

They both look soooooo very pretty

wish you many many happy years to come with them

dont worry, i think that by time, they will be SO BONDED together  

When Snowy came into my life, my poodle didn't want him to be close to her. But by time, she was always there for him if there was any other dog who tried to growl at my Snowy or something :wub: :wub: (when Crystal came into Snowy's life, it was a complete different start: they loved each other from the very first beginning and are soooo bonded now)..I am SURE that you will witness something similar with your two girls 

kat


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Karen, your baby is absolutely adorable. The 2 of them together...just precious :wub: . They look like sisters!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow! Another beautiful Angel in our midst! Brittney is ADORABLE - and so is Danica! :wub: :wub: The pictures are all great!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow- talk about pretty in pink! They're such pretty pretty girls!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love those pink ribbons and that bed. The one of them together (2nd to last) could be a calendar shot!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 12 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850482


> QUOTE (ksm @ Nov 12 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850481





> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 12 2009, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850475





> OMG Did you get another Angel???!!! Where have I been? :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations!!! She's a doll!
> 
> p.s.: Is she sisters with the other two new angels today? Did they all turn 12 weeks yesterday? LOL[/B]



You don't miss a thing! Yes, she is an Angel. Yes, she is a sister of Lexi and Lilly. She also has the same mother as Casanova! When I saw Casanova and how beautiful he is, I wanted to have at least one of the parents the same as Casanova's. 

When I put a deposit down last year, I made the deposit for two girls. However, I wanted them a few months apart. I wanted to give each one a chance to be a baby without the other one taking up the spotlight. Danica turned 6 months on Nov. 8th and Brittney turned 3 months on Nov. 8th. 

I didn't tell anyone about my other baby in waiting. I just wanted to wait until I had her to introduce her. 

They seem to be doing really great together but it takes close supervision at all times.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wowowowow!!!!!! I'm soooo excited and happy for you!!!! That's such a sweet compliment. Your new baby is such a doll. :wub: :wub: :wub: I've never seen Candy, but I can see the resemblance between Casanova and Brittney. Brittney is a great name, by the way. I just hope she doesn't have the "lungs" of Casanova and Lexi. :HistericalSmiley: Congrats again! You must be in heaven having two angels kiss you to no end all day long...Sigh.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! Danica has very fine silk hair and has NEVER matted. Brittney, I believe is going to have the same coat as Casanova and Ava. Much thicker, courser and fuzzy fur.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 12 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850510


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Nov 12 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850486





> That is so nice that we are going to have three sisters right here on SM and half brother Cassanova could it be any better than that to watch them all grow up. :cheer:[/B]


Hey,Rain and Cassanova have the same Father, so they are half brother and sister!!!

Your babies are adorable, so tiny and precious. I love the little girly pink bows in their hair~~I think I just want to snuggle with them. Bonnie has taken over this forum completely!!! How many babies are on here from her? It is astronomical!!!! I am loving it~~~ :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am curious how many Angel babies are on here also.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 12 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850517


> Oh my gosh, yet another full sister to watch grow up!!! Congrats Karen, she's beautiful :wub: :wub: so does she have the lungs of Cassanova and lexi?[/B]


I think all the Angels have the lungs of Casanova and Lexi, and all the others including Danica! I think it is really neat knowing where their litter mates are! It will be fun watching the grow.

How is Lexi doing? Brittney is sleeping all night long!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ksm @ Nov 13 2009, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850745


> Thanks! Danica has very fine silk hair and has NEVER matted. Brittney, I believe is going to have the same coat as Casanova and Ava. Much thicker, courser and fuzzy fur. [/B]


That sounds a little different. Casanova has alot of extremely fine silky and soft hair, not coarse at all, not fuzzy. It never matted at Danica's length...it tangles alot at full length...I've heard that Ava's hair is also really really fine and soft. I would be happy if I were you that Brittney's hair is coarser?! From what I've seen, it seems coarse silk hair is actually alot easier to care for than fine soft silky hair, so that sounds like a good sign for you!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone and their nice comments about my girls. :wub: They are a lot of fun but I am finding out a lot of work having two of them. Double everything! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (ksm @ Nov 13 2009, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850750


> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 12 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850517





> Oh my gosh, yet another full sister to watch grow up!!! Congrats Karen, she's beautiful :wub: :wub: so does she have the lungs of Cassanova and lexi?[/B]


I think all the Angels have the lungs of Casanova and Lexi, and all the others including Danica! I think it is really neat knowing where their litter mates are! It will be fun watching the grow.

How is Lexi doing? Brittney is sleeping all night long!
[/B][/QUOTE]
She's great, she did fuss at first and then she realized nobody was going to 'save' her from being locked in her ex-pen and she decided to go to sleep :wub: 
How lucky are you that Brittney sleeps through the night!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so excited for you. I love Angels and their cute little faces. Both your girls are beautiful!! I have to admit every time I see Casanova I have a bad case of Angel envy and now I'm going to have double trouble every time you post pictures! You're so lucky to have two of those babies. I can't wait to hear stories about your girls getting to know each other and of coarse seeing more pictures. :wub: 
CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahh, thanks! Your girls are also very pretty little ladies! Two is proving to be a lot of work. I can't imagine what three would be!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what beautiful little girls you have, i'm absolutely in love with Angels. :tender: 

May i ask where you got the bed from, it's really cute.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! I am in love with them both. 

I made the bed for Danica. I guess I need to make one for Brittney now. :huh:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Congratulations Karen. You got the caption on that last picture just perfect!! The look on Danica's face is priceless. Isn't Brittney gorgeous. Two beautiful little girls to fill your heart up with love, how wonderful. Boy are you going to have your hands full. What fun you're going to have though. I agree about you being the best secret keeper, lol.
You made that bed?!! :w00t: It's beautiful. The rose bud fabric is perfect for a baby girl fluff. What a wonderful job you did! I suppose that means you made those adorable little pillows too?


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:wub: both of them!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Both Danica and Brittney are just lovely. :wub: :wub: 

Congrats on the new addition! She's adorable. :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your girls look so adorable and TINY!!! I love their bows and bed, sooooooooo precious :wub:


----------

